# What do you think of your dual-seeking function?



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

What has been your experience with types who use your dual-seeking function? Do you generally like it or dislike it?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Silveresque said:


> Do you generally like it or dislike it?


Neither. I _love_ it! 

I find Ni doms usually incredibly receptive people who bolster my enthusiasm and spirit because they're ok with the sort of propulsion I can offer them. Even if they're not looking for propulsion, they're still accepting in a way that makes me feel comfortable and grounded. Plus, they can be helpful because they can offer solutions in ways I might not notice at all, and I enjoy listening to them talk because they think in this really intriguing fashion, because while we can often reach the same conclusions, the process that takes them there and the aspects they explore on the way are things I continually miss.

I've had good experiences with Ni creative types too, but they're not as enriching, I guess? Still rewarding though. Also, (maybe it's just in my experience, but) all these Ni ego types somehow have a better time sense than I do :dry: Anyway, the dynamic is better when they're Fi users and not Fe, because I feel the Fe somehow makes the person "betray" me and my depth of feeling at the last moment. Like we will agree about a lot of things and can have a lot to talk about, but when it comes to standing up for what I feel is important to me, they will recede, and this makes me feel judged. 

I generally have a lot of positive things to say about these people, and I hope I've been able to be just as fascinating to them, too.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I like or dislike people, not functions or types.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> I like or dislike people, not functions or types.


Aw but I thought I could get to read a nice, long post about how awesome I am! Now I'm sad xD


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Silveresque said:


> What has been your experience with types who use your dual-seeking function? Do you generally like it or dislike it?


I find that it really depends. If I am doing a task and become frustrated and want to know a better way to do it, or if I ask how to do a task from the start, then I appreciate such input. If I have my own little routine which suits me just fine, and someone else comes up and informs me how to do it better or faster, there's a good chance that I'll just thank them and continue doing it my way; if/once I get suitably frustrated with my own efforts, I'll try their way. Such improvements need to make sense or feel worthwhile to me, or I won't care to implement them. If someone offers to educate me and I decline, I will be irritated if they do it anyway. (My father does this.) I also have a tendency to ignore advice offered for my problems. I like to ask a lot of questions (which my boss at work appreciates, since he's of the mind that it's better to ask and get it right than assume, get it wrong, and waste stuff). I can appreciate info on subjects I'm particularly interested in, though I tend to be bad about following through with the info they send me.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> I like or dislike people, not functions or types.


This is new. I'm interested.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> This is new. I'm interested.


What is there to be interested in?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> What is there to be interested in?


Why you hold that stance suddenly, when you've ranted about how much you hate Fe and what you think of other quadras in the past.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I ENJOY foood...mmmm, like I really enjoy good food. I eat for the pleasure :3. Idk about Si, but get me good food and I'll love ya!










...I'm so hungry. O.O I also like cuddling in a cozy bed.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Why you hold that stance suddenly, when you've ranted about how much you hate Fe and what you think of other quadras in the past.


Because I clearly liked and like people who are Fe because personal sentiments precede functions. If that wasn't true then people would never marry their conflictors and the only descriptions there would be on conflictor pairs would be how much they hate each other instead of how to make the relationship work.

Also, it's hardly a sudden stance by any means. Functions is not all there is to people or why we like or dislike them.


----------



## woollysocks (Dec 18, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Functions is not all there is to people or why we like or dislike them.


*Information Metabolism


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

woollysocks said:


> *Information Metabolism


Name doesn't matter. Enneatype, function, IE, what have you. It's the same thing.


----------



## woollysocks (Dec 18, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Name doesn't matter. Enneatype, function, IE, what have you. It's the same thing.



Such an ILI


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Because I clearly liked and like people who are Fe because personal sentiments precede functions. If that wasn't true then people would never marry their conflictors and the only descriptions there would be on conflictor pairs would be how much they hate each other instead of how to make the relationship work.
> 
> Also, it's hardly a sudden stance by any means. Functions is not all there is to people or why we like or dislike them.


But you never said any of that in those posts... That's why it's a suddenly new stance.

You've talked about your ESE grandmother a lot and how she's shaped your personality. Do you have a strong personal sentiment with her?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> But you never said any of that in those posts... That's why it's a suddenly new stance.
> 
> You've talked about your ESE grandmother a lot and how she's shaped your personality. Do you have a strong personal sentiment with her?


No, but I like my dad, an LII. I would perhaps like my grandmother if she was more healthy. I also like my SLE cousin. 

Don't twist something to fit your conceptualization of reality and try to impose it on me by putting words in my mouth. Just because you haven't seen it doesn't make it new. It simply means I haven't expressed that sentiment openly.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Don't twist something to fit your conceptualization of reality and try to impose it on me by putting words in my mouth. Just because you haven't seen it doesn't make it new. It simply means I haven't expressed that sentiment openly.


???

How else would I know of it if it weren't written by you on this forum? I'm not arguing for anything, nor have I said anything that could reasonably be viewed as putting words in your mouth; I was just curious because it's not something you've mentioned before.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> ???
> 
> How else would I know of it if it weren't written by you on this forum? I'm not arguing for anything, nor have I said anything that could reasonably be viewed as putting words in your mouth; I was just curious because it's not something you've mentioned before.


I have in the past, quite clearly.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> I have in the past, quite clearly.


I have not noticed. Sorry to offend.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm both fascinated and terrified by it. I constantly daydream about doing all sorts of Se related things but being around too much Se; feels to me like being a kind a candy story. I want to experience everything but I might not have a clue as to what's really best for me. That's why it scares me, because I frequently find myself either getting lost or trapped in it or conversely, overwhelmed by it.

I've long been of the opinion that my "soulmate" would help me to navigate the external word successfully and also aid me in dealing with more practical matters. My goal, is to ultimately be better at utilizing Se in my life; I just need to figure out where to begin.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

FreeBeer said:


> I ENJOY foood...mmmm, like I really enjoy good food. I eat for the pleasure :3. Idk about Si, but get me good food and I'll love ya!


Good food is great but I'm really curious about partially replacing cuisine with foodstuffs. Something like Soylent or similar.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

MNiS said:


> Good food is great but I'm really curious about partially replacing cuisine with foodstuffs. Something like Soylent or similar.


:shocked: that looks like milk...hmm, awesome idea, but if I'd have to eat that often...eventually I'd get sick. Its like eating carrots all the time :\ eventually I'll want a nice omelette or steak, or smoked ribs or (yeah screw health  I don't want to live past 80 anyway).

This seems like a nice idea thou. I'd definitely try it as a main source of "fuel" if it really works and has no side-effects.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Silveresque said:


> What has been your experience with types who use your dual-seeking function? Do you generally like it or dislike it?


Largely indifferent due to my stance on duality, though it is nice to have someone to make up for my shortcomings every once in a while.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

FreeBeer said:


> :shocked: that looks like milk...hmm, awesome idea, but if I'd have to eat that often...eventually I'd get sick. Its like eating carrots all the time :\ eventually I'll want a nice omelette or steak, or smoked ribs or (yeah screw health  I don't want to live past 80 anyway).
> 
> This seems like a nice idea thou. I'd definitely try it as a main source of "fuel" if it really works and has no side-effects.


My plan is to prepare a week's worth of foodstuffs on Sunday for the work week then eat whatever healthy or unhealthy food on the weekends. It's convenient and it beats take out if one is too tired to cook after work.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

MNiS said:


> My plan is to prepare a week's worth of foodstuffs on Sunday for the work week then eat whatever healthy or unhealthy food on the weekends. It's convenient and it beats take out if one is too tired to cook after work.


Yup, sounds good imo.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Silveresque said:


> What has been your experience with types who use your dual-seeking function? Do you generally like it or dislike it?


I see it to be a very important way to wind down my main functions. I don't seem to completely understand it, but I rather appreciate it when someone provides it for me.


----------



## vosquoque (Jul 26, 2012)

This guy is balls to the wall in Fe-seeking.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Leading function + right subtype - we're in the "zone".
Leading function + wrong subtype - is it even there? oh, here's a little bit. slightly disappointing.
Creative function + right subtype - occasionally refreshing, but too weakened and limited in scope.
Creative function + wrong subtype - too much, too random, seems unreasonable and wasteful.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)




----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Thread life never ceases. Thread death is only an illusion. Cast away your shackles and witness the truth!


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> Leading function + right subtype - we're in the "zone".
> Leading function + wrong subtype - is it even there? oh, here's a little bit. slightly disappointing.
> Creative function + right subtype - occasionally refreshing, but too weakened and limited in scope.
> Creative function + wrong subtype - too much, too random, seems unreasonable and wasteful.


I'm not sure if that's Socionics law or not yet. Counterargument below:


> *The representatives of the same subtype - in some respects may be compatible, while others - not in all. Much depends on what it is, and subtypes in what way they interact.
> 
> *......
> 
> ...


Socionics - the16types.info - Compatible subtypes


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I'm not sure it's relevant, but...

I had this terrifying thought today about what it would be like to lose my partner (Ni-dom/ILI). 

I never thought I'd say this about anyone but losing him would literally be like losing half of myself.

And when I say that to myself I start freaking out even more...

_What the fuck am I thinking? _​


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, I think Ne is pretty awesome. I do indeed think that IEEs are too good for me; they always go for ILIs because MBTI has trained them to think that SLIs are their opposite. It pretty much says that "ISTJs are conservative drones with no soul who want to stifle freedom and love". They're just too awesome and they think I suck.

I guess I seek Ne by cherishing craziness. I'm always looking for weird ass shit, and I secretly hope that creativity and wildness will take over my environment, even though I never show it. 

There's definitely no one in my life providing it. Luckily I'm a beast, so I can create it all on my own.

Like I just thought of a great torture idea. Instead of water boarding, we should force terrorists to live with their conflictor 24/7.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Stampede said:


> Well, I think Ne is pretty awesome. I do indeed think that IEEs are too good for me; they always go for ILIs because MBTI has trained them to think that SLIs are their opposite. It pretty much says that "ISTJs are conservative drones with no soul who want to stifle freedom and love". They're just too awesome and they think I suck.


Sounds like all you have to do then is pretend to be an ILI. Could be a fun experiment. By the time they realize you're not really an ILI, duality will have already begun to work its magic so it'll be too late for them to leave. :kitteh:


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Silveresque said:


> Sounds like all you have to do then is pretend to be an ILI. Could be a fun experiment. By the time they realize you're not really an ILI, duality will have already begun to work its magic so it'll be too late for them to leave. :kitteh:


Brilliant idea, I'll have to take Ni acting classes.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

It is as great as it is unnerving. That's very stimulating to have Ne around, but at some point it becomes excessive. 

One of my relatives is Ne-dom - one moment he's debating politics, at some point gets sudden idea of a totally made-up dish that needs to be cooked and tried right now (it doesn't matter that ingredients he imagined for it doesn't even exist, lol), in the process he starts to invent fantasy stories out of thin air with crazy intricate plots and the next day he completely dismiss everything that he claimed to be true on the previous day. That's really fascinating to observe this constant chase for new potential, but really - it's so inconsistent. Why he can't just choose something and focus on it?:laughing:
Once something is experienced he runs for another new idea and I'm like a stabilizer, try to make him focus on things he misses in his never-ending pursuit.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... hey @Stampede, you're reading the wrong threads. I know of at least two ENFP/IEE women who are dating or happily married to ISTJ men. Now look closely at the LSI/ESI descriptions. You'll find they are a smidge closer to the pedantic drones who get on our nerves. The functions mean different things here than they do in MBTI; also it explains why I really like some MBTI SJs and others I really want to smack after a while.
now, now, don't go around torturing terrorists. What if the conflicting type is you? :wink:

Wouldn't it be more fun to lock them in a padded room ventilated with laughing gas and made to listen to the refrain of Nicki Minaj's Stupid Hoe in an endless loop. Of course the speakers will always be just slightly out of reach; Greek myth style. Or you could lock them in a zorbing ball inside a giant pinball machine.

... and we need to remind ourselves what Si means in socionics: sensory impressions, or the external world acting upon the self. That said I do appreciate a good hedonist who can show my the wonders of the physical world. Sometimes it's really chill just to pay attention to my physical self, surroundings, making myself take in the world by going places, listening to some good tunes or painting. 


Now, how do you relate to this:

The aesthetic ideals of SLIs tend to be a bit eccentric and in some instances are outright bizarre. SLIs are often not concerned with maintaining appearances or upholding the aesthetics of others.

... because this just sounds too awesome. That said I kinda share this with you guys and it would be nice to ... well, not get strange judgemental looks when I blare some of my tunes or try to convince someone that Joyce wasn't mad.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Spastic Origami said:


> ... hey @Stampede, you're reading the wrong threads. I know of at least two ENFP/IEE women who are dating or happily married to ISTJ men. Now look closely at the LSI/ESI descriptions. You'll find they are a smidge closer to the pedantic drones who get on our nerves. The functions mean different things here than they do in MBTI; also it explains why I really like some MBTI SJs and others I really want to smack after a while.
> now, now, don't go around torturing terrorists. What if the conflicting type is you? :wink:
> 
> Wouldn't it be more fun to lock them in a padded room ventilated with laughing gas and made to listen to the refrain of Nicki Minaj's Stupid Hoe in an endless loop. Of course the speakers will always be just slightly out of reach; Greek myth style. Or you could lock them in a zorbing ball inside a giant pinball machine.
> ...


I always see threads about ENFPs guffawing over ILIs; I jelly bro. It seems as though ILI is the "ideal" type they're looking for, but they often end up with SLIs by accident. MBTI is way more popular than socionics, and the most common typology cupid newbie theory is that the best relationship is one where you keep the S/N the same and change every other letter. Also, when you have videos like this floating around, it's difficult to not be pessimistic about the MBTI general consensus: 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fVwGkmVC8i0

My aesthetic ideals are totally eccentric. As I said, I like weird shit. My room was filled with giant spider plushies, dream catchers, plasma towers, and other madness. I don't give a duck about maintaining appearances, and I certainly wouldn't want to "uphold the aesthetics of others".


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Just because I share a certain type with other people doesn't mean I want the same things from life. I know the different cupid theories, except I don't buy into them too much. At the end of the night, it's all about who she is. INTJ is also Vladimir Lenin and Ayn Rand. Two people I could do without. I will accept that certain types instinctively understand one another. Good communication can also tell you that you might be incompatible, or might not even want that person in your life.

... but yeah, the video is a joke. I laughed until I got annoyed with the ENFP. Felt sorry for the ISTJ guy.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I've gotten along with every SEE except @Amaterasu ..and incidentally she's the only one out of the bunch who knows my typing. Or anything about Socionics and personality typing in general for that matter.

Then again she took the dislike to me, not the other way round.

I think Se is awesome, tbh.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Stampede said:


> Well, I think Ne is pretty awesome. I do indeed think that IEEs are too good for me; they always go for ILIs because MBTI has trained them to think that SLIs are their opposite. It pretty much says that "ISTJs are conservative drones with no soul who want to stifle freedom and love". They're just too awesome and they think I suck.


Same with ILIs and IEEs. Boo hoo. 

SLIs aren't conservative drones; their minds are actually really quite intriguing and the ones I know have a pretty awesome sense of humor. If I wasn't in a relationship with an ILI I'd totally take one out for a test drive. XD

SLIs have a similar energy to ILIs. It's difficult to explain but being in the presence of either is rather comforting for me. I think I'm way too impulsive and chaotic for an SLI though, they tend to try and "take care" of me because they think I'm going to end up killing myself or something, lol. I think I both amuse and confuse them. ILIs on the other hand just tend to let me be and are energized by my crazy and intense energy.


----------

